# Cancelled cycle... Being accepted again?



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Has anyone had a cancelled cycle due to poor response and been accepted to egg share again? Mine was cancelled due to follicles not getting big enough... Would love to egg share again but got a feeling I wouldn't be able to though I have a good amh level and all tests came back ok. Whether it be same or different clinic xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You could always ask to try different drugs maybe? Don't think they will let you share again though as they have to ensure they are not only doing what's best for the recipient but also they must give you the best shot of success.

We egg shared on our 3rd and wanted to do it again but were refused because we have had 1 m/c and 2 unsuccessful cycles and they said they would not be doing the best by either us or any future recipients because of this.  They did say we could approach another clinic but we have decided to call it a day and pursue adoption.

Best of luck whatever you decide to do xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks hun. I didn't think I would be accepted to egg share again.. Prob just looking at a funded cycle for just us.

Sorry about your m/c and unsuccessful cycles  sometimes life is cruel. All the best for the future xx


----------

